# My wife's new boat!!



## Reefbuilder (Jun 13, 2011)

Well guys she's done it again!! Just when I thought she had enough boat buying (had a 24' Haynie Cat built last year) she went out and bought a 36' Contender. What am I gonna do with this girl? lol


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Stay married to her!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

kiss & hugs , take her for a romantic dinner. Lucky you


----------



## Reefbuilder (Jun 13, 2011)

Think I'll keep her!!!


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

That is bad a**. Nice


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice !!!!!


DL :texasflag


----------



## Reefbuilder (Jun 13, 2011)

On top of the new boat, she is sending me and my dad to Kodiak Alaska tomorrow and making us fish for 4 days!!!! This marriage thing is tough!!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Reefbuilder said:


> What am I gonna do with this girl?


Wine, dine and.....rub her feet!


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Happy Wife!!! Happy Life!!! Greenies to your Wife oh and u too... LOL!!! Congrats!!! SEA yall on the Water!!!


----------



## IvoryRoot (Oct 10, 2011)

Does she have a sister? lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Clone her.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

My dream boat!

So are they hiring where your wife works? I know a certain misses looking for a job :rotfl:


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice boat. Is that a jackfish? Ever caught one on a Zebco? Supposed to be a lot like day drop swordfishing.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice work, keep it up


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Defiantly a keeper, Do whatever you have to 

awesome boat, congrats


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd hold on to that girl and if you do clone her as Josh suggests I'll take a copy!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, that's killer


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Well if you ever get rid of her send her my way! Nice boat!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*I know how You Feel*

Two years ago, On my Birthday, the wife Bought me Another Boat..Congrats on the New Ride and Take your wife out for a nice Night on the Town/Water..


----------



## jlai (May 31, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Clone her.


X3


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

You don't want her! Dump her now and send me her number!


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

What's up with the Jack on side of your boat?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Sister*

Does your wife have a sister? If so, send me a photo of her boat!

Mike


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Could have something to do with what it took to get the boat... A LOT OF JACK !!!!!!!!!!! I want one, and I am not talking about the boat. Does she at least teach a class ????*


lasancha said:


> What's up with the Jack on side of your boat?


----------



## Reefbuilder (Jun 13, 2011)

The Jack is my company logo.... gotta get that tax write off


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Man... I must be in the wrong business...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Make sure she is wearing a lifejacket everytime you take her out.....dont let her be the one that go away.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice looking ride! Congrats.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice boat! Now lets see a pic of the wife:slimer:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Does she need a deck hand???


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Tell her to start teaching a class on HOW A WOMAN SHOULD TREAT HER MAN. LOL


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice looking ride! Congrats. You better keep her happy!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Does she need a deck hand???


That is some great stuff there green coming your way!!!! :rotfl: 
Nice looking boat by the way and a hellofa find in your wife. Congrats on the new sled. :cheers:


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice boat congrats. you should ask he if she wants to go to panama.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Does she have a younger sister?? Lol Your one lucky dog my friend!!


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Does she have a younger sister?? Lol Your one lucky dog my friend!!


X2! Or maybe a daughter?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I can see right now I need to get me a new wife. Sweet ride.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

How many guys are going to go home and slap their wives now?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

chubri777 said:


> I can see right now I need to get me a new wife. Sweet ride.


MFW!


----------



## fishinbikini (Aug 28, 2012)

I am the wife!!!! You wanna see a pic of me? Take a look )


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

:cheers: Welcome aboard......Looks like everyone around here is very jealous and envious of your Husband.....Please let me know when and if you ever get ready to trade him in! My maintenance cost is a lot less than his!


----------



## fishinbikini (Aug 28, 2012)

surfcowboy said:


> Nice boat congrats. you should ask he if she wants to go to panama.


I would love to go to panama!! )


----------



## fishinbikini (Aug 28, 2012)

Tell you guys what I will teach the class on how to treat and feed your man if you guys will all attend a class on how to take first class care of your wife!!! LOL


----------



## fishinbikini (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, he had me go look at all these comments after viewing all of them I decided I needed to become a member in order to show you guys he wasn't spitting out one of those fisihing lies :)


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Great job fishinbikini!!!


----------



## z-bird1970 (Jun 10, 2012)

who cares what she looks like, buying boats like that..... Congrats


----------



## PincheGringo (Jun 21, 2012)

Make sure to use some TOPPER LURES. TOPPER


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice boat,good looking,loving wife, you seem to be a blessed man. Congrats


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow thats awesome!!!


----------



## Burnttexex29 (Sep 4, 2012)

Fished on a contender 3 or 4 times and have to say its one of the best. You can easily manuever almost anywhere on deck with a rod in hand and easily boat a fish from almost anywhere but the bow on anchor. The floor boxes won't catch your big toe in flip flops and it rides the chop beautifully. Well chosen. Hope you get many good years of uses out of this jewel.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jonboater said:


> My dream boat!
> 
> So are they hiring where your wife works? I know a certain misses looking for a job :rotfl:


Dream on, Jon... Gals who buy Hubbys botes like that don't have 'jobs'..

They have 'Trust Funds'.... (don't ask me how I know)...:wink:

Beautiful boat, incidentally......:cheers:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

You summed that up pretty good Tortuga, nice boat by the way.

welcome fishinbikini


----------



## Reefbuilder (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for the awesome comments. She does in fact have a trust fund,,,,, it's me


----------

